# SoCal Stance Shop + Air Lift + Rotiform... Again!



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

As soon as I heard Rotiform was going to be making a cast version of the NUE wheel... I knew I had to have it. When I heard they were going to be build to the same specs as the BLQs, it was a no-brainer! 

Wheels: Rotiform NUE, 19x8.5 et 45 + custom adapters 
Tires: Nitto NeoGen 215/35/19 all around 
Suspension: Air Lift (Standard) Struts, Autopilot digital management system. 

Getting the car pretty... sitting at ride-height. 























































Hope that gives you guys a good feel for the wheels... I've had them on for just over 24 hours and have had more than a handful of people stop me in a parking lot to compliment the car... happened before, but not as much! I'm still so "in shock" by how different the wheels are that I haven't really been able to decide which wheel I like better for the car; they each work in their own way. 

What do you think?​


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Looks great :thumbup:


----------



## 1.8freee (Nov 12, 2010)

looks good to me! i think i like these better than the previous set.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome wheels, too bad they don't come in 18's


----------



## 07silverbullet (Mar 10, 2010)

I love the wheel and it looks awesome on your car. Wish i could afford them...


----------



## bluerinse (Aug 26, 2010)

Loving the new rims dude!! 

Personally i think they suit the car so much more than the old blq's. 

Did you have any problems with clearance on the front struts?? I just ask as i've been trying to get 8.5's on the front of mine but they either hit the strut or have too much poke?! Newbie arches are just not as big as they appear!!


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

Looks so good. :thumbup:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

bluerinse said:


> Loving the new rims dude!!
> 
> Personally i think they suit the car so much more than the old blq's.
> 
> Did you have any problems with clearance on the front struts?? I just ask as i've been trying to get 8.5's on the front of mine but they either hit the strut or have too much poke?! Newbie arches are just not as big as they appear!!


 You're building the Beetle, right? I've had zero clearance issues whatsoever... thanks to my custom build Adaptec adapters! 

Email me: [email protected] and I'd be happy to give you whatever help I can!


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

16v_HOR said:


> Awesome wheels, too bad they don't come in 18's


 I found them a little small indeed, 18s would have been perfect IMO. Anyway looks great :thumbup:


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

kilimats said:


> I found them a little small indeed, 18s would have been perfect IMO. Anyway looks great :thumbup:


 Mine are 19s...


----------



## Ben from RI (Jun 5, 2009)

gorgeous


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Those look SOOO much easier to clean than the BLQ's...


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Those look SOOO much easier to clean than the BLQ's...


That's for sure... The longer they're on the car, the more I like them!

Thanks for all your feedback...


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

SoCalDubber said:


> That's for sure... The longer they're on the car, the more I like them!
> 
> Thanks for all your feedback...


:thumbup: for simple and clean wheels.


----------



## hellaSmoked (Nov 24, 2004)

NUEs are a million times better than BLQs. I hate BLQs. I don't get why they don't make NUEs in 18s. Car looks good.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

loooks so damn cute!


----------



## 3-0-4 (Apr 11, 2009)

Not my style but it's clean and different.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

jimothy cricket said:


> loooks so damn cute!


Stop it :laugh:


----------

